# CO2 chamber from gas hob???



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Has anyone set up a CO2 chamber from their gas hob somehow? I'm trying to save money and was wondering if anyone has tried it/managed to do it?

Cheers, Jenn


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

The gas from your mains is not co2


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

pollywog said:


> The gas from your mains is not co2


There's my stupidness showing then! Sorry about that, is it not suitable for gassing critters then?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you tried the bicarb and white vingegar method? they are 50p a tub/bottle from the asda and its a cheep way to `off` the furry critters compared to buying a co2 canister and regulator thingy


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

halfords sell a gas cannister for £16.99 and it lasts ages


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> have you tried the bicarb and white vingegar method? they are 50p a tub/bottle from the asda and its a cheep way to `off` the furry critters compared to buying a co2 canister and regulator thingy


No I haven't (how the hell do you spell haven't?! lol), does it work ok? I've only got brown vinegar in :lol2: How do you do it?



cardinalgrom said:


> halfords sell a gas cannister for £16.99 and it lasts ages


Yes, I'm aware of that, but as stated on other threads it costs nearly £40 to set up the whole thing.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

The problem with the bicarb and vinegar method is its very hit and miss regarding how much to use. I don't think £40 is that much to set up a co2 chamber its very accurate and the rodents don't suffer.

I've just set one up and it works brilliantly , If your looking for a cheap quick method then spinal separation is the way to go.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

bampoisongirl said:


> There's my stupidness showing then! Sorry about that, is it not suitable for gassing critters then?


 
Just a note, yes the gas will kill the rodents but as it is flamable and you will have filled your gassing chamber with "gas" you have basically made a bomb just waiting for a spark to set it off blowing up the house, please don't try going any further with using mains gas :2thumb:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

toad650 said:


> Just a note, yes the gas will kill the rodents but as it is flamable and you will have filled your gassing chamber with "gas" you have basically made a bomb just waiting for a spark to set it off blowing up the house, please don't try going any further with using mains gas :2thumb:


Using mains gas would probably mean culling yourself as well as anything in the vicinity if it ignites.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

toad650 said:


> Just a note, yes the gas will kill the rodents but as it is flamable and you will have filled your gassing chamber with "gas" you have basically made a bomb just waiting for a spark to set it off blowing up the house, please don't try going any further with using mains gas :2thumb:


 Also quite possibly poisoning the rodents , Not to sure what effect it would have on them as far as toxicity goes but I would'nt feed them to my snakes.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

arm2010 said:


> The problem with the bicarb and vinegar method is its very hit and miss regarding how much to use. I don't think £40 is that much to set up a co2 chamber its very accurate and the rodents don't suffer.
> 
> I've just set one up and it works brilliantly , If your looking for a cheap quick method then spinal separation is the way to go.





toad650 said:


> Just a note, yes the gas will kill the rodents but as it is flamable and you will have filled your gassing chamber with "gas" you have basically made a bomb just waiting for a spark to set it off blowing up the house, please don't try going any further with using mains gas :2thumb:


I feel like a right idiot now, why I didn't think that I'd blow myself up I don't know. You might not think £40 is much, but thats nearly a quarter of my JSA! :'(


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

bampoisongirl said:


> I feel like a right idiot now, why I didn't think that I'd blow myself up I don't know. You might not think £40 is much, but thats nearly a quarter of my JSA! :'(


 I'm not having a go at you :blush: , My point is that I don't think 40 quid is too much to pay for a swift and humane end for the rodents thats all. Thats why I suggested spinal separation its quick humane and very cheap ... If you can do it that is , I could'nt thats why i invested in a co2 chamber. :2thumb:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

arm2010 said:


> I'm not having a go at you :blush: , My point is that I don't think 40 quid is too much to pay for a swift and humane end for the rodents thats all. Thats why I suggested spinal separation its quick humane and very cheap ... If you can do it that is , I could'nt thats why i invested in a co2 chamber. :2thumb:


Oh no I get you and completely agree, I'll just have to save up...hahhaa! Erm, that sounds grim I'll just wait :lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

bampoisongirl said:


> Oh no I get you and completely agree, I'll just have to save up...hahhaa! Erm, that sounds grim I'll just wait :lol2:


Cheap method, and you can pop any surplus into an envelope and post to a friend!

http://static.bigstockphoto.com/thumbs/2/0/4/large/402687.jpg

Hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hob gas shouldn't be poisonous in itself- but as you realised, it's well-risky in other ways!:whistling2:

The cannister method really would be worth saving up for.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

snakewhisperer said:


> Cheap method, and you can pop any surplus into an envelope and post to a friend!
> 
> http://static.bigstockphoto.com/thumbs/2/0/4/large/402687.jpg
> 
> Hope this helps:2thumb:


lol I don't think the snakes would be impressed with mousey mush!



Ron Magpie said:


> Hob gas shouldn't be poisonous in itself- but as you realised, it's well-risky in other ways!:whistling2:
> 
> The cannister method really would be worth saving up for.


Yeah I know, I keep borrowing my friends :blush: lol


----------

